# RED Dots on Edge of Fins



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

My Betta has some RED Dots on the edge of his fins I noticed today. He has stopped eating and is not active as usual sits in one place and lays there 

He is in a heated tank 
I do water changes every week
Food – frozen blood worms (he does not eat any pellets only blood worms)


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

It looks like the beginnings of fin rot to me. I would use some aquarium salt, but only for a maximum of 10 days, and change the water a bit more frequently just until it goes away. The box of aquarium salt should have instructions on it with how much to use per gallon. I can't remember what it is right now, though. My betta was in the same situation once, and he healed up in days after I used some AQ salt. 

What size tank is he in? What is the temperature? Is it filtered?

Also, why doesn't he eat pellets? Bloodworms, even frozen, aren't the best diet for a betta. I feed my betta Omega One pellets with garlic, and he loves them. Maybe try that? Yours might like them if they're garlic flavored. 

His coloring looks really cool, by the way! I'd love to see pictures of all of him.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

bettacrazygirl is right it could be the beginnings of rot, but luckily no signs of infection have started that i can see, the red dot is a blood clot that has built up at a site of damage.
Clean water and possibly AQ salt are indeed good suggestions for now, there is no need to do anything else since it is such an early stage. it will most likely heal itself in a few days without intervention.

I do however suggest on another note you try to get him to eat pellets, bloodworms are a great food for them but they can lack some of the nutrients bettas need to stay healthy long term (not that I feel it correlates to this at all, just something to think on for the future.


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank You for the advice i was a bit worried. he dosnt even go near the pellets when i give i bought the omega pellets and the betta gold but its like he hates them

i will post some good pics after i get hm and if his up for it normally u dont see him in one place his allover the tank (6Gal) i have bought a bigger tank just din have time to set it up

anyways thank you both for helping


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

keep in mind bettas are clever sods. Bloodworms taste really good to a betta and many know if they refuse their pellets their owners will eventually give them what they want.
Sometimes you need to act tough- bettas dont need a feed every day and sometimes going hungry is what it takes to get them to eat their veggies/pellets.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

My boy didn't want pellets when I first got him, I also had a tropical frozen mix so I kind of tricked him in that I would drop a bit of frozen food in let him eat it then drop a pellet he would snatch so quick before he had time to see what it was, at first he spat them out but just getting them in his mouth I think he realised I can eat that, and then he did start eating them, now he has pellets one day frozen the next. Eats his pellets no problem now.


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

a few pics i had with me :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

He is so handsome! Such a wonderful color scheme


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

you have a lovely looking boy.


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you soo much


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I LOVE his colors!

Definitely try what Teanna suggested. Just let him go hungry for a couple of days, and keep trying to get him to eat pellets. He'll get hungry enough eventually.


----------

